# Dvt and aspirin



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello Peter.

I have been to see your friends at Walsgrave last week to arrange our next ICSI tx. We have got a holiday booked to Australia and plan to start tx more or less as soon as we get back (dependant on blood results).

We have been told by various people (not in the medical field) to take soluable asprin a week before the flight (and the same coming home) to help prevent DVT. I don't know how valid this tip is and am currently trying to find more info on it.

My question is - if we did take it could it have any effect on our tx. I am a bit worried about taking it for a week before each flight as I don't tend to down reg very easy and don't get a great number of eggs either, so wouldnt want to add anything that could affect either.

Thanks for your time.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Debs said:


> Hello Peter.
> 
> I have been to see your friends at Walsgrave last week to arrange our next ICSI tx.
> 
> ...


----------

